# New guy from MN



## rollingstonebow (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi everyone just wanted to say HI. My brother in-law found this site 2 months ago and I really like the comaraderie like atmosphere.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!  Good to see another Minnesotan


----------



## rollingstonebow (Feb 7, 2010)

*Rollingstonebow*

Thank You


----------



## Mark455 (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome! You'll like this site.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Your brother in law must be pretty awesome


----------



## HighFive22 (Jan 7, 2009)

buckchaser86 said:


> Welcome to AT!!  Good to see another Minnesotan


For sure the more the better!!!
:welcomesign:


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

Rolling Stone Bow,
I too am new, wanna be friends ?? 
Crazy4Centaurs
North Carolina


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* rollingstonebow. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

welcome fellow MinneSNOWton


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## rollingstonebow (Feb 7, 2010)

*Nice welcome*

Thanks everyone for the welcome.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*welcome*

this is a great site.. and a lot of great people are visiting it every day


----------



## canoesota (Jun 18, 2010)

Welcome from Plymouth,MN


----------



## US_Tank (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey there! Fargo, ND here. Gotta love archery.


----------

